# Pay Lake Fishing



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Just wanted to give a shout out to central Ohio fisherman Travis VanHoose for making the latest issue of In-Fisherman magazine on the topic of Pay Lake Fishing. Pick up a copy today! 
Pay Lake Fishing


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This one won't last long.

Be nice please


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm confused. So people get "noticed" for paying to fish a pond that is stocked with huge fish. Well I'd hope you could catch big fish. That's kinda the point. If I'm wrong then please correct me but that's how I'm seeing it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I'm confused. So people get "noticed" for paying to fish a pond that is stocked with huge fish. Well I'd hope you could catch big fish. That's kinda the point. If I'm wrong then please correct me but that's how I'm seeing it.


Getting noticed for catching huge illegally stocked fish is not exactly what I'd want to be known for, oh wait, they're all legally stocked fish from the South right?


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

I know nothing of Pay Lake fishing, I am simply saying congratulations to a fellow, local angler that made a NATIONAL MAGAZINE for fishing! That's no small achievement IMO. 

Pay Lake fishing, right or wrong has won it's place is the fishing world. It's a very popular sport, from what I've seen, with huge turnouts. I think many people have no idea what it is about and think negatively of it, simply because they no nothing. The article in the magazine covers many topics, its deff worth reading. JMO


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

medicsnoke said:


> I know nothing of Pay Lake fishing, I am simply saying congratulations to a fellow, local angler that made a NATIONAL MAGAZINE for fishing! That's no small achievement IMO.


Actually it is not an achievement that will be well received on a Ohio fishing website.

You deer hunt. It would be like getting acclaim for killing big deer in high fence operations. It is a joke. 

The big difference is that the high fence hunting operations grow their own deer for their business. In the Pay lake industry they take it from the public resource.

If In-Fisherman painted the Pay lake industry, that uses wild fish, in any positive light then that would confirm that they have become the joke I thought they were.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

How is it any different than fishing in a private pond? There are numerous farms fish can be ordered from, or are these fish being harvested from public waters then illegally being sold to the pay lake? If the fish are known to be obtained illegally why aren't the pay lakes fined/ shut down?


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for the hijack, I know it's not he point of the thread, I just don't understand what the issues are that make his such a sensitive issue.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

There is a BIG difference between a private pond and a paylake. Private ponds aren't typically stoked with monster Ohio River Blue Cats and 40+lb Flatheads. Many of which are harvested right out of our local rivers and sold/transported illegaly to these places. Anyone who calls paylake fishing a "sport" clearly does not know what fishing is. Those fish don't have a fighting chance in h**l and live their short lives being caught OVER and OVER again in tiny little 'lakes'. Lakes?? really?? please show me one that you could actually consider a lake. It's shooting fish in a barrel. I honestly don't know how those places get away with it. It's animal cruelty, if you ask me.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Taco said:


> or are these fish being harvested from public waters then illegally being sold to the pay lake? If the fish are known to be obtained illegally why aren't the pay lakes fined/ shut down?


The fish are being harvested from Ohio's rivers and sold illegally to the paylakes. Nothing is being done about it because outside of the Muamee during the Walleye run, and some of the more popular Steelhead rivers during the Steelhead run Ohio really just doesn't seem to care about enforcing laws on its rivers and streams. The poachers that steal from our waterways and sell to the paylakes are well aware of this fact. More or less open season for anyone looking to make a quick buck on a big cat...

Personally I think there should be a law that states paylakes can only buy from state-licensed individuals. Then set up undercover stings where the DNR tries to sell paylakes illegal fish. That will put a stop to things real, real fast.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I would be kind of embarassed to be the centerpiece of an article on pay lake fishing. I haven't read the whole article, but I'm kind of surprised In-Fisherman would write a positive article on the subject...


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

montagc said:


> The article was actually well balanced.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll have to take a look at it... what issue was it in? Can I find it online?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Not so fast everybody. I paid over $300 to catch 1 keeper saugeye from Alum Creek. I have been pounding that lake for the last month. I've caught probably 50 at 14.75. Today, I finally had enough and stepped on one a few times, just kidding. It actually measured 15.25". I was so shocked I measured it with three tools. 20+ white bass, 4 smb and one lone eye. Man that dudes gonna taste good.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Just found the article and read it. It did do a good job of being non-biased, but pay lake fishing is still like shooting a deer on a leash.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Not so fast everybody. I paid over $300 to catch 1 keeper saugeye from Alum Creek. I have been pounding that lake for the last month. I've caught probably 50 at 14.75. Today, I finally had enough and stepped on one a few times, just kidding. It actually measured 15.25". I was so shocked I measured it with three tools. 20+ white bass, 4 smb and one lone eye. Man that dudes gonna taste good.


I literally have never caught a saugeye out of Alum Reservoir that has been under 18"....you must have the touch!

Anyways, many paylake owners are involved with receiving stolen property. Some buy them legally. I choose to not fish paylakes because they are a joke. I WILL make fun of you if you do...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> I literally have never caught a saugeye out of Alum Reservoir that has been under 18".


How many have you caught this year?


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Paylaking has definatly not found its place in the real fishing world. Even if the article was written in an unbiased view point it is definatly not good for them for the rest of the world to know about paylaking. Its extremely cruel to catfish. To be caught over and over and eventually die from stress or infection

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> How many have you caught this year?


5 or 6....bank fishing during the early spring.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The biggest thing that paylakes prey upon are people's gambling problems, it has taken a huge toll on the Ohio river around Cincy, and all over the state. Paylake fishing is not a legitimate sport.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Good heavens. Really? I know couple people who go to Pay lakes. so they pay to catch fish. Is it really different than going to a store and buying live fish out of the tank? People I know have a great time. Really isnt that what its all about? Having fun with friends and family. To be printed in major mag is a big deal. Congrats to the author. Someone brought up the idea of pay lake owner buying only from license individuals. Excellent idea.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Good heavens. Really? I know couple people who go to Pay lakes. so they pay to catch fish. Is it really different than going to a store and buying live fish out of the tank? People I know have a great time. Really isnt that what its all about? Having fun with friends and family. To be printed in major mag is a big deal. Congrats to the author. Someone brought up the idea of pay lake owner buying only from license individuals. Excellent idea.


Dovans,Dont think anyone is bashing the family guy and/or gal for fishing,or paying to catch fish,we all pay in our own ways(seen guys say they would fish with a 20 dollar bill if they would catch them). And most paylake just are not run like they used to be. I learned how to fish, fishing paylakes and private ponds. But those paylakes were ran way different then most are ran now. I remember farm raised channels,the ocassional flathead,and trout in the fall/winter/spring(when open).. And thats not saying there are still a few out there that are still ran this way but most are just rediculous anymore. The last I know of hickory lakes still stocks farm raised channels,but that was a few yrs ago and dont even know if they are still open??


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dovans, the real problem most have with pay ponds is that the ponds get all there fish from Ohio River commercial fishermen who have ZERO regulations on the size, or amount of fish they are taking from a public resource, Ohio does not allow commercial fishing but Ky does and they control the river. Those guys take thousands of fish wekly from the ohio and we who regularly fish it, wonder why we cant catch any fish there..... If all payponds were stocking only farm raised channels, that would be cool in everyones book, but to take from your favorite public place you fish at, would eventually upset you. Thats where the real problem comes in. No one is upset with pay ponds or even commercial fishing IF it is regulated and enforced with good conservation / long term respect for the fisheries that are involved. 

Another point is that usually Infisherman is very PRO conservation minded in there articles but to offer this article the way it was written has hundreds of catfish sportsmen across the country cancelling there subscription , the catfish specific boards are on fire right now!! Im sure Infisherman would not have the same mindset in there article if it was muskies taken from Mille Lacs and stocked into 5 acre ponds. Just sayin......

Salmonid


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

medicsnoke said:


> I know nothing of Pay Lake fishing, I am simply saying congratulations to a fellow, local angler that made a NATIONAL MAGAZINE for fishing! That's no small achievement IMO.
> 
> Pay Lake fishing, right or wrong has won it's place is the fishing world. It's a very popular sport, from what I've seen, with huge turnouts. I think many people have no idea what it is about and think negatively of it, simply because they no nothing. The article in the magazine covers many topics, its deff worth reading. JMO


pay lake cat fishing is like canned or high fence Deer hunting and recognition like that is the same as seeing his name on the wall at the Post Office wheres Dales congrats ??? wheres Scotts ?? you didnt reed the whole thing did you???


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess the last pay lake I knew of was Popes.. They brought in a tanker(?) and let the fishys out. The couple I know that go to a pay pond, also tell me the fish are tagged and if you catch the tag you get some cash, if you catch the largest of the day you get cash. Honestly, though, I dont know where the fish come from. They did spend some money on these gigantic poles though.. When I see them all I can think of is the guy running down the runway, sticking the pole in a slot, and catapulting over a twenty foot high pole.<G>


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

paylakes are a joke...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

paylakes are a joke.. in no way do they support ethics, conservation,apprecitaion of nature, nor any kind of truth whatsoever to what fishing really is... i too WILL make fun of people who paylake fish... and medicsnoke... paylaking has not " won" its place in the fishing world.. its won its place amongst lazy slobs thst have no skill or ambition to catch a fish by fair chase methods. i"ll never reckognize this crap as skill.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have zero problems with paylakes that use farm raised fish.

I grew up as a kid back in the 70's fishing for trout and cats at Spring lakes, and Knobby Knolls. Those fish were all hatchery raised fish and a put and take fishery. many a young kid got his first fishing experience at a pay lake.

The problem is that that is not what Paylake are about today. It is all about big money pots and tagged fish with the large cats 30,40, 50 lbs or more that are ALL caught from public waters and stocked into these little bodies of water.

I can not consider it much recognition to be acknowledged for catching large cats from these little bodies of water. I'm sure it requires some skill set to be successful on a regular basis but frankly could not care less. 

I continue to raise this issue at the ODNR open houses every spring but these operations continue. I would like nothing more than to see them regulated to prevent the use of wild fish, AND I don't even fish for catfish!

I think In-Fisherman will regret ever running this story, I think they are losing subscriptions from more than just the cat fishing community.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I have zero problems with paylakes that use farm raised fish.
> 
> I grew up as a kid back in the 70's fishing for trout and cats at Spring lakes, and Knobby Knolls. Those fish were all hatchery raised fish and a put and take fishery. many a young kid got his first fishing experience at a pay lake.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. I used to fish spring lakes ALOT when young.. Did you ever fish hickory lakes right down the road???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I didn't think the In-Fisherman was relevant in the fishing world since the Lindners sold it years ago. While I am at it, I haven't looked at an Outdoor Life or a Field & Stream in over a decade. Are they even still published?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Agree 100%. I used to fish spring lakes ALOT when young.. Did you ever fish hickory lakes right down the road???


Only fished Hickory a few times. 

Was just comforatble with Spring lakes. I took my daughter and my son, Big Joshy, there when they were young to catch trout. Had a bunch of fun and good memories there fishing for the trout in the spring. Never went but a couple of times for the cats, not my cup of tea


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

awesome. brings back good memorys for me! My dad used to LOVE the trout stockings, Dont think we ever even brought them home, just liked to catch them.... I remember catching some dandies to.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

man, i literally spent most of my childhood summer breaks at spring lakes. i had a great time learning to fish there.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> I didn't think the In-Fisherman was relevant in the fishing world since the Lindners sold it years ago. While I am at it, I haven't looked at an Outdoor Life or a Field & Stream in over a decade. Are they even still published?


Agreed. The last time I read an In Fisherman magazine, I felt like was reading about global warming instead of fishing articles. The tv shows are also a joke now...if I hear Doug Stange do another show on swim baits I think I will up chuck right on my tv! Lol


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> paylakes are a joke.. in no way do they support ethics, conservation,apprecitaion of nature, nor any kind of truth whatsoever to what fishing really is... i too WILL make fun of people who paylake fish... and medicsnoke... paylaking has not " won" its place in the fishing world.. its won its place amongst lazy slobs thst have no skill or ambition to catch a fish by fair chase methods. i"ll never reckognize this crap as skill.


funny how you can say something like this..how is paylaking any different than normal fishing? ya they stock the lakes so what..is this any different than fishing a private pond? or fishing any lake? just because there stocked in these lakes doesnt mean that you will just go there and catch these fish by the 100's they bite just like any other fish in any lake,stream,river or pond...and last i checked most of the people that fish these lakes are NOT lazy slobs or have NO ambition on catching fish in fair case method...i dont consider myself in anyway a slob and i fish ohio lakes several times a week..just because people go to these paylakes doesnt make them any more different than any other fisherman/woman some of them just like the thought of having the chance at catching possibally a once in a lifetime fish..make fun of them all you want im sure you have issues if you have nothing better in life to do then bash others on the style of fishing they enjoy..just sayin


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

mpw80 said:


> funny how you can say something like this..how is paylaking any different than normal fishing? ya they stock the lakes so what..is this any different than fishing a private pond? or fishing any lake? just because there stocked in these lakes doesnt mean that you will just go there and catch these fish by the 100's they bite just like any other fish in any lake,stream,river or pond...and last i checked most of the people that fish these lakes are NOT lazy slobs or have NO ambition on catching fish in fair case method...i dont consider myself in anyway a slob and i fish ohio lakes several times a week..just because people go to these paylakes doesnt make them any more different than any other fisherman/woman some of them just like the thought of having the chance at catching possibally a once in a lifetime fish..make fun of them all you want im sure you have issues if you have nothing better in life to do then bash others on the style of fishing they enjoy..just sayin


 I bet you think its sportsman like to shoot Deer behind a High fence also, Dont you ??/ the ambition is to win the pot fish of life times DO NOT come from Pay Lakes regardless of what you think


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

if thats what people wanna do than so what...what does hunting have anything at all to do with paylakes? ZERO and not everyone does this to win money...some of us have jobs to support ourselves and dont need the little bit they give you for catching the biggest one...whats so different from the paylakes compaired to a pond? just because the paylakes the fish are bought? im sure pond fish are bought..whatever excites people i guess if its your thing to bash people for fishing these lakes thats your choice not all these people are bad people...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

mpw80 said:


> funny how you can say something like this..how is paylaking any different than normal fishing? ya they stock the lakes so what..is this any different than fishing a private pond? or fishing any lake? just because there stocked in these lakes doesnt mean that you will just go there and catch these fish by the 100's they bite just like any other fish in any lake,stream,river or pond...and last i checked most of the people that fish these lakes are NOT lazy slobs or have NO ambition on catching fish in fair case method...i dont consider myself in anyway a slob and i fish ohio lakes several times a week..just because people go to these paylakes doesnt make them any more different than any other fisherman/woman some of them just like the thought of having the chance at catching possibally a once in a lifetime fish..make fun of them all you want im sure you have issues if you have nothing better in life to do then bash others on the style of fishing they enjoy..just sayin


You missed the point, possibly while outlining your rant.

The problem with many paylakes is that they recieve stolen property (large flathead and blue catfish) that belongs to the People of The State (Ohio). I don't think anyone cares that people go catch paylake stocked channel cat or trout that come from fish farms.

The paylakes that advertise huge catfish are not obtaining them legally in many cases. In many cases they are coming from the Scioto, Muskingum, Great Miami, Ohio Rivers.

Not to mention the guys that go and cast net in our public lakes and stream and sell sportfish to these paylakes.

Reading the whole post helps me understand what the thread is about before ranting.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

mpw80 said:


> one...whats so different from the paylakes compaired to a pond? just because the paylakes the fish are bought? im sure pond fish are bought.


What part of the fish resource are you having trouble understanding? It has been explained at least 4 times in this thread.

In a Pay lake, at least the ones we are talking about with the big catfish, the fish are taken from the WILD, PUBLIC WATERS and stocked into a small pond for PROFIT of the owner of the pay lake. This is the ONLY aspect of pay lakes that people have a problem with. If they used ONLY hatchery fish and ran their pots games and did what ever they want to do and made a bunch of money NO ONE would care.

They would not however make a bunch of money with out the big cats being in the lakes. Guys, maybe like you, that get some thrill and sense of accomplishment from catching a big cat from a bath tube is what keeps them in business. Without taking the big cats from the public waters, the cats that most, apparently most pay lakers, could never catch on their own in a lake or river they would not have much business. That is what makes fishing a pay lake for a big cat just like shooting a trophy deer in a fenced enclosure.

Hunters go to a hunting preserve to shoot a deer because they can't do it on their own in a fair chase scenario, it is exactly the same with the guys that fish the big cats at the pay lakes.

That is unlike stocking a private pond on EVERY level where the fish to stock a pond come from fish hatcheries.

If you still don't comprehend the difference I'm afraid there is no level of explanation that will allow you to understand.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's the impact that the paylakes have on local rivers and lakes that gets people upset. The Ohio river for example has been hit the hardest around cincy. Ask the Professional catfish guys about what their seeing in their tourney's as far as catches if you don't believe me. It takes some of these fish (Flats and Blues) 15 to 25 years to get over 40 lbs, and then they only last a couple of months in paylake and die from stress, disease, or starvation. This is why people don't like paylakes.


----------



## hooptie (Dec 10, 2012)

I think that it is nice that he was noticed for what he has done even if pay laking is in a controlled area or " a fenced in area", Ive personally went many times and every place isn't like fish in a bucket, and I do agree with the guys that say not to take fish illegally from Ohio waters and any other water source that commercial fishing is prohibited, and sadly yes there are places that do take fish illegally.. from pay lakes to meat markets, The places that I go to buy fish only from Kentucky where commercial fishing is perfectly legal.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok so everyone that takes fish out of ohio lakes and put them in there ponds are stealing them from the state of ohio? im sure there are many people guilty of this..and just because people go to pay lakes does not mean they cant catch fish out of the rivers or what not ive cought plenty myself and im sure there are many others that have as well...my whole point is dont bash people for something they like to do..and if people were making so much money doing this why doesnt everyone have a lakethen? 
i do fish the paylakes so i guess this makes me one of these people that get this thrill of accomplishment of catching a fish in the toilet bowl or bath tub like you say..guess this makes me less of a man knowing that others think of me as scum..not sure how im ever gonna sleep tonight now...


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> It's the impact that the paylakes have on local rivers and lakes that gets people upset. The Ohio river for example has been hit the hardest around cincy. Ask the Professional catfish guys about what their seeing in their tourney's as far as catches if you don't believe me. It takes some of these fish (Flats and Blues) 15 to 25 years to get over 40 lbs, and then they only last a couple of months in paylake and die from stress, disease, or starvation. This is why people don't like paylakes.


good point i do agree with you about this..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

mpw80 said:


> ok so everyone that takes fish out of ohio lakes and put them in there ponds are stealing them from the state of ohio? im sure there are many people guilty of this..and just because people go to pay lakes does not mean they cant catch fish out of the rivers or what not ive cought plenty myself and im sure there are many others that have as well...my whole point is dont bash people for something they like to do..and if people were making so much money doing this why doesnt everyone have a lakethen?
> i do fish the paylakes so i guess this makes me one of these people that get this thrill of accomplishment of catching a fish in the toilet bowl or bath tub like you say..guess this makes me less of a man knowing that others think of me as scum..not sure how im ever gonna sleep tonight now...


Private pond vs a commercial pay pond is different. Not that hard to see by an unbiased party. Your point is not valid. Nothing personal, you're just wrong. Maybe if you're able to sleep tonight, you'll wake up tomorrow to a epiphany in the understanding of conservation and Ohio law 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

im not saying that taking fish out of ohio waters isnt wrong or illegal thats not my point at all..my original reply was to the person who was calling paylakers slobs basically scum..not all the people who go to these paylakes are slobs or what not they like to fish like you and me and most every one on here..the owners i have personally talked to say that there fish come from ky (where this is legal to do) write or wrong it is still legal...i cant say im 100% for all of this but i just cant see how some people bash others for fishing these lakes..


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

mpw80 said:


> ok so everyone that takes fish out of ohio lakes and put them in there ponds are stealing them from the state of ohio? im sure there are many people guilty of this..and just because people go to pay lakes does not mean they cant catch fish out of the rivers or what not ive cought plenty myself and im sure there are many others that have as well...my whole point is dont bash people for something they like to do..and if people were making so much money doing this why doesnt everyone have a lakethen?
> i do fish the paylakes so i guess this makes me one of these people that get this thrill of accomplishment of catching a fish in the toilet bowl or bath tub like you say..guess this makes me less of a man knowing that others think of me as scum..not sure how im ever gonna sleep tonight now...


You really don't want to put wild fish in a private pond either....If you put a fish that has a disease, which ALOT of wild fish will have some sort of parasites, fungus, or virus, it can wipe out your pond.

Most of the commercial fish coming in from Kentucky are out of the Ohio river.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

My only point in posting that was that there are people that do put fish in ponds from ohio lakes ive over heard many people talk about it and know there are people that do that kind of thing..I don't have a pond myself but could almost guarantee its done somewhere along the line with some people

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

i think what 80 is really saying is that just because some people fish these lakes doesnt make them bad . sounds as if the problem is with the lakes that are being stocked illegally. maybe our wildlife agency needs to be more aggressive in that area if it is such a bad problem. i am not a cat man but seems i am just hearin about these problems lately.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

so what is this argument boiling down to? it seems that its going in 2 separate directions....i dont think illegally stocking fish is the same as shooting a deer on a leash. seems that one argument is about illegally stocking fish (which i agree with that its bad), and the other argument is that catching fish in a paylake is too easy, as opposed to private ponds.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

gerb said:


> so what is this argument boiling down to? it seems that its going in 2 separate directions....i dont think illegally stocking fish is the same as shooting a deer on a leash. seems that one argument is about illegally stocking fish (which i agree with that its bad), and the other argument is that catching fish in a paylake is too easy, as opposed to private ponds.


Both valid, but only one is important.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I think the problem I'm reading from a lot of the guys is that all the pay lakes claim their fish are obtained legally from Kentucky, which is the only way they can stay in business legally. Just because they say they are legally obtained does not mean that they are or that its even ethical.

After reading the article and doing a little research these things leave a pretty bad taste in my mouth. Looking at one website I saw a string of photo's of fish that have been "released" into the pond with their weight. Over the course of summer I must have seen the same Father/Son in a dozen photo's with over 20 cats, some up to 40 pounds. These aren't good people, they may have fun doing it but its not fun they do it for, and it may be legal but it sure as sh!t is disgusting too. These people know nothing of conservation and only care about themselves and whats on the end of that trotline. 

Theoretically they have a commercial license in Kentucky, but thats no different than me explaining that night in vegas to my wife and explaining its "ok" because its all legal there and they have to register and pass a physical My wife aint gonna buy it and I aint buying this. Lets face it, paylakes are the brothels of the fishing world...you can land a trophy but who knows how many hooks that mouth has seen. That cute cat from Kentucky actually has Hep C and isn't as innocent as the madam would have you believe.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Taco, I will NEVER look at a fish the same way!!!!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i dont think the problem is the guys, gals,or kids fishing these pay ponds, i think its more the scum bag owners.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Taco said:


> Lets face it, paylakes are the brothels of the fishing world...you can land a trophy but who knows how many hooks that mouth has seen. That cute cat from Kentucky actually has Hep C and isn't as innocent as the madam would have you believe.


Taco wins the thread.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

At least this distracts from the horrible grammar in the original link:

"Turns out, their is a hole world of serious, dedicated and extremely passionate fisherman that make the pay lake fishing a very profitable industry. In this months issue of In-Fisherman magazine by good friend Travis is highlighted as one of the nations top Pay Lake fisherman!"

Yikes! At least run it through Word and let Bill Gates take a shot at correcting it...


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just hope that everytime someone talks about paylake fishermen that they keep the "paylake" in front of fishermen. Because these people are NOT fishermen. They are catching Ohio fish yet they dont need a fishing license? This makes no sense to me....
On second thought, I wish they would take the whole fishing thing out of it and just call it "paylaking" or "gambling".


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Kind of like going on a safari at the zoo.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

There is a reason that paylakes have become popular in our area,,,money, big money. The people I know fish them for only one reason, money to be made, jack pots, contests and tagged fish. The owners draw crowds with this and sell more tickets. I don't care for it myself but the fact remains there is a demand for it and someone will supply for it. Anything that provides an opportunity for some one to make easy money there will always be someone standing in line for it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

medicsnoke said:


> I know nothing of Pay Lake fishing, I am simply saying congratulations to a fellow, local angler that made a NATIONAL MAGAZINE for fishing! That's no small achievement IMO.
> 
> Pay Lake fishing, right or wrong has won it's place is the fishing world. It's a very popular sport, from what I've seen, with huge turnouts. I think many people have no idea what it is about and think negatively of it, simply because they no nothing. The article in the magazine covers many topics, its deff worth reading. JMO


I hope that someone live traps and nets all the big bucks out of booneracres and puts them in a high fence ranch. The people who net the bucks would get paid on antler size. Then they could charge people big money to shoot the states deer. This is the same thing that pay lakes do to river fisherman. Come on Corey get real. You only posted this to get hits on your facebook page. Please close this crap thread down.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I will give you my opinion, I have no problem with pay lakes. I fished Knobby Knolls when I was a kid with my father, (not a fisherman) but it was quality time. I took my daughter to rainbow lakes near Johnstown when she was about 5, taught her to fish and we had wonderful times together. In the event the owners are making some money that is good also, if they are doing it illegally we are paying people to shut them down. They need to do their job or just maybe the fish they are buying are legal. Have I fished a pay lake since my daughter was in 3rd grade, no she lost interest and took up gymnastics. I miss the time we had together, she will soon be 30 and lives in Arkansas, with her husband and my grandson. If anyone has good information about illegal stocking they should provide it to wildlife inforcement. My 5 yr old had a very short attention span about just sitting on the bank and not getting any bites, I made a deal with the owner so I could take her over and fish until she got tired of it and we would leave. I paid for a yearly pass which I don't think he offered to anyone else, then just paid for the fish. I am not a bit sorry they were wonderful times that I am sure we will both remember forever. I now have my own pond and stock it from Jone's Fish, my grandchildren won't have to pay to catch fish and it will be alot easier than going to a pay lake and with better fish. I will always cherish the time I spent with my father and my daughter and look forward to the times with my grandchildren at my own pond. In my pond I can control how good the fishing will be by how much and when I feed. Am I Bad? I welcome responces to my experiences at pay lakes, nail me to a cross if that is what you think I need.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

debard said:


> Taco wins the thread.


Thanks, I was hoping I didn't push the envelope too much. Was a bit afraid I might get the thread locked but couldn't resist.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

My opinion also... I have no problem with pay lakes either as long as it is done legally. Pay lake owners who buy these "legal" fish should have the "licensed" seller place implants in the fish just like they do with pets for proof.

leupy, enjoy and teach your grandchildren just like you did with your daughter.

I'm not even going near the "fenced in deer" arguement.


----------



## skipjackattack (Dec 11, 2012)

"PAY LAKES prey upon peoples gambling problems" i guess all the bass,walleye,crappie and catfish tournaments around the country dont count as gambling problems cause its done on a bigger body of water,its still paying to fish for money.hmm $30k boat,10k worth of gear,entry fee into tournament,set amount of time to catch fish gee sounds like pay lake fishing to me.do you all think just cause you catch fish in a lake that you have not paid for those fish??? where do you think all the cash you spend on fishing liscence go,some one has to make saugeye think thats free?some where down the line you have paid for fish to be stocked into lakes for you to catch.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Man, you are absolutely right. We DO pay to have our lakes stocked...AND for all the other conservation and management that goes along with that.

But then pay lake owners STEAL that very resource from the State, AND it's sportsmen, to stock their own ponds.

I believe this is the fundamental problem that most of us have with pay lakes; not the stocking aspect, but the underhanded stealing of the very resource we pay to support, in order to get their fish.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I will also make a comment on high fenced deer hunting. I COULD NOT CARE LESS! There is a fool born every day, if some one has the money and resorce to take their money, I don't really care. That said we in Ohio have been blessed so far by not having the cronic wasting problem that said I support not allowing importing deer from other states. If someone wants to pay for a deer trophy and pretent to be an outdoorsman he most likely couldn't start a fire with a can of gas and a torch.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

First off "brothels of the fishing world" is the greatest line I've ever read on OGF. That being said i went 2-3 times (to pay lake) in my teenage years and didn't catch anything. So imo some of you are making it seem like landing big fish is a foregone conclusion which imo its not. As far as it not being sporting imo its the same as hiring a guide which many of us have done. Its just improving our odds. You still gotta land them. 

I only fish for cats once or twice a year when nothing else is biting so Im not a big catfish guy. Even though i haven't fished a pay pond in 25 years and had no intention of fishing one again i was unaware of the poaching of wild fish being used to stock them. Now that i am aware ill never fish one again. That's just wrong. I get upset thinking about how many fish are kept from Erie yearly commercially and heck that's legal.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

On a side note, i have a 12 inch smallmouth in a 38 gallon tank. 5 bucks a cast...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread has run it's course.


----------

